# Hello All, Possible IBS . . . .



## Daenerys14 (Jul 1, 2015)

HI everyone,









Mainly just saying hello and introducing myself.

I haven't been diagnosed with anything but I do say to my friends/family that I have IBS as it's just easier. They try to understand, let's face it, they won't fully understand unless they've been through it. That's fine and it's enough that they are asking questions and doing their own research.

I've had varied symptoms over the last 6 years or so (3 year break in between) symptoms recently re-surfaced 3 months ago 

First time I experienced symptoms was for 2 solid years, was mainly constipated, constant tense belly ache, occasionally had urgent need to go the loo. Back then I didn't really look after myself, had many takeaways on speed dial. I didn't even think to do diet eliminations. back then I was quite the couch potato and didn't think much of exercise.

When my first visit to my doctor ended in what I thought was an IBS diagnosis I began taking Mabeverine which didn't help whatsoever. It was only when I started taking Peppermint Oil capsules that things started to calm down. It took a while but I got there.

I'd learn over the next couple of years that my doctor was quick to put it down to IBS, no blood tests, no questioning, just a quick exam of my abdominal area. I would learn later that there are various test to rule out like checking for certain food intolerances/allergies/Inflammatory Bowel Disease etc. I just took the doctor at his word and didn't question it at all. I didn't think to.

When my life circumstances changed for the better (3 years ago) I was symptom free for 3 years and got my life back. No more social anxiety situations, no urgent need for the loo. I started exploring my new town I had moved to and confidence has come back ten fold. I figured it must have been solely down to stress and my life before I moved was miserable and unhappy and stressful.

3 months ago that would change. Thing's that have changed since, is I am now a mother, a girlfriend and now everything's different. I need to know what's happening to my body so my doctor has had a few visits from me in the last 3 months, they have been great and open to getting me tested for various things. Social anxiety has returned but I think when you're a parent you find ways to cope, well because you have to.

I am currently ruling certain things out so yet to find the cause for my issue. I have accepted that this is something that may come and go throughout my life. My main goal is to find ways to help myself which is what led me here.

things have eased in the last month but I still have my bad days. It's ironic that in the last 3 years I have really gotten into my exercise, eating healthy clean foods, taking part in local sport events like Triathlons, running etc. Now my symptoms have returned all that's none existant. I had booked the Swansea Half Marathon which took place in June and had to cancel as my training was no where near sufficient and I wasn't ready. Was truly gutted.

things like this get me down as I am trying to exercise to be healthy and improve my state of mind. after having my baby 9 months ago I did go through anxiety/post natal depression anyway. Just as I got back on my feet, the symptoms return.

Right now it's a journey to take to get some answers. Maybe I will never get any, I'm thankful for a very understanding boyfriend (Who is a Coeliac) and friends to help me through the rough times.

I have learned more in the last few months than I have since the first symptoms started 6 years ago.

Sorry for the long post  Ultimately that's my story.

I welcome any advice on how to cope mentally, managing children when symptoms are bad etc.

Thanks for reading this far x


----------

